# Pigeon has a hard lump in crop



## cteavin (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi,

I'm the guy who found the pigeon in Japan. Well, it seems I've gotten a reputation in my neighborhood: two children brought a sick pigeon to me this morning. 

It's very thin and exceptionally docile. When I pressed my fingers around her crop I noticed that in the center I could feel a hard spot or a lump. I then washed my hands and went to Bryd and examined her and her crop is soft and kinda full and mushy feeling. This new birds stool looks like Bryd's, only a bit watery and bit more white to it; she doesn't seem hungry but she's drunk a bit of water. She doesn't appear willing or able to fly but her wings seem fine. There is fecal matter around her bum; her eyes are clear and she's paying attention to everything. Oh, she's not grooming at all. Bryd is pulling mountains of feathers and she's kind of, well, not beautiful and not doing anything about it.

I'd appreciate any advise you can give me.

Cheers,


BTW, I'm keeping her far away from Byrd.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, make sure that hard lump you've found isn't the forward S-curve on the neck bones (just follow the neck down with your fingers), or the forward point of the keel (just follow the knife blade of the keel forward from between the legs).

A lot of youngsters don't learn how to drink water before they get sick and die. Make sure this one's drinking water or you need to try and teach him how by gently pushing his head down so that he gets about half of his beak in water. You might also put a pinch of salt and of sugar in the cup of warm water. Get him warm, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cteavin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm the guy who found the pigeon in Japan. Well, it seems I've gotten a reputation in my neighborhood: two children brought a sick pigeon to me this morning.
> 
> ...


* It's _possible_ this bird has canker. 
If you haven't already done so, could you take a look inside it's mouth?

If the mouth is clear, it's still _possible_ she may have _internal_ canker. Just a thought.

** Her inability or unwillingness to eat would definitely cause the listlessness.

I would suggest offering a bit of supplement heat, by placing her on a towel lined heating pad, set on low or under a low wattage lamp for about 20-25 mintues. This will help to regain & maintain the normal body temperature.

Here's the link to the basic life saving steps. Please review if you haven't already done so.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-dove-vital-basic-steps-8822.html

*** Keeping her vent area clean is most important. 

Please keep us sposted.

Cindy


----------



## cteavin (Aug 2, 2008)

I did check the mouth for canker and didn't see anything. 

She seems a little better and it appears as though she pecked at her food last night. If it's an internal canker she has to go to the vet, right. Gotchya.


----------

